# Miniture animals



## crl94 (Jan 17, 2012)

My friend and I always wanted a little thing to run around our desk like a miniture animal. Well, it kinda just hit me that my spotted python is like a miniture retic python and my friends blue tongue is like a miniture komodo dragon. Yay for chibi pets and reptiles altogether 

Also would like to hear others version of a miniture pet (chihuhuas do not count)


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 17, 2012)

A spotted is nothing like A retic (what have you been smoking?) And an ackie would probably be more miniature komodo


----------



## CamdeJong (Jan 17, 2012)

I see slight resemblance between blonde spotteds and anacondas, but not retics.


----------



## crl94 (Jan 17, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> A spotted is nothing like A retic (what have you been smoking?) And an ackie would probably be more miniature komodo



Retic is a large patterend snake, spotted is a small patterned snake


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a miniature rat it's a mouse


----------



## Poggle (Jan 17, 2012)

I breed mini cattle and goats


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 17, 2012)

i have a 3 year old spotted the size of a 6 month old hatchie.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

Poggle said:


> I breed mini cattle and goats



got any miniature pictures?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an Italian Greyhound....... That's a mini version of a normal greyhound. About 10% of the size!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Why not go with the real thing? _Antaresia perthensis_ and _Varanus brevicauda_.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> got any miniature pictures?


haha lol, And I second this I want A mini cow lol, my fiance wants A miniature pig but I said no we have enough mammals lol.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2012)

crl94 said:


> Retic is a large patterend snake, spotted is a small patterned snake


yeah I get it now! and a spotted looks like a mini carpet, because they both have patterns!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> haha lol, And I second this I want A mini cow lol, my fiance wants A miniature pic but I said no we have enough mammals lol.



hahaha there seriously is such thing as a miniature cow and goat i didn't know i was just being a smart **** then my gf said there is n starts waving her iphone in my face with some youtube video, i told her to go have a miniature cry



dihsmaj said:


> yeah I get it now! and a spotted looks like a mini carpet, because they both have patterns!



spotted don't have patterns they have spots!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 17, 2012)

I always wanted a tiny cow to be on the table that I could milk into my coffee at breakfast.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

-Peter said:


> I always wanted a tiny cow to be on the table that I could milk into my coffee at breakfast.



hahaha +1


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 17, 2012)

Saw the tiniest frog ive ever seen last night.this little tree frog(i think) that could fit on an nail head.aww


----------



## MathewB (Jan 17, 2012)

Ever heard of tea cup pigs?


----------



## gosia (Jan 17, 2012)

get a cat - a small version of a tiger!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry guys didnt see the request for pics until now... here is the only pic of one of my cows i have at work... Her name is emily 

She is due to calf soon. I am 6'2 to give you an idea of height.

She is 83cm at the back. Usual cattle stand around 1mtr 40 or so


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 24, 2012)

the attachment didnt work poggle!!!n


----------



## Trench (Jan 24, 2012)

Poggle said:


> sorry guys didnt see the request for pics until now... here is the only pic of one of my cows i have at work... Her name is emily
> 
> She is due to calf soon. I am 6'2 to give you an idea of height.View attachment 235465



Pic didn't work


----------



## bellany (Jan 24, 2012)

miniature cry.. thats hilarious.. my hubby was after a hose piece a few months ago and i toldhim to go look in the back room, behind the drawers at the bottom on the left at the back.. he has a mini stroke moving the drawers, gets to the bottom and says its not there.. i ask him if theres a minature violin there? he calls me a smart a.. and hangs up..


----------



## Poggle (Jan 24, 2012)

Fixed :d


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha that's awesome Poggle. What is the reason for having small cows? Are they pets?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Poggle (Jan 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> Haha that's awesome Poggle. What is the reason for having small cows? Are they pets?



They are bred as a dule purpose product for those who have smaller acreage. Or as i like to call then blockies


----------



## Scribble_pants (Jan 24, 2012)

I have minature Roughies.. they are called Roughie Hatchlings. And a minature rabbit, its called a dwarf rabbit (fits in big snake tummys better)


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 24, 2012)

Poggle said:


> sorry guys didnt see the request for pics until now... here is the only pic of one of my cows i have at work... Her name is emily
> 
> She is due to calf soon. I am 6'2 to give you an idea of height.
> 
> She is 83cm at the back. Usual cattle stand around 1mtr 40 or so



please post pictures when she has the calf?? =D


----------



## whyme (Jan 24, 2012)

I want a finger monkey!! And a little cow!!!


----------



## junglemac (Jan 24, 2012)

I have tiny little clones of me running around


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 24, 2012)

Poggle said:


> sorry guys didnt see the request for pics until now... here is the only pic of one of my cows i have at work... Her name is emily
> 
> She is due to calf soon. I am 6'2 to give you an idea of height.
> 
> She is 83cm at the back. Usual cattle stand around 1mtr 40 or so


HAHAHAH That is awsome mate. Lol do they come in the black and white dairy cow colour. And how big are they when young.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 25, 2012)

Mate they come in all colours. Here is a list of colours i breed. Brindle, Brown and white, Red, Red and white, Black and white, Black, Black with brown dorsal, Belted black and white, baldy, grey lol the list is endless  ill find a pic of a calf and show you guys.

Ok pic is of miniture belted variety at 10 months old  Youngest pic i can find at the moment... ill keep searching. and my wifey in the pic. This was years ago :S


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 27, 2012)

HAHA that is so cool. If I didn't live in town then I would defiantly get one of these to mow the lawn lol. I might check that up actually as people can have chickens and ducks goats ect and it is A rural farming sort of town.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Mate they come in all colours. Here is a list of colours i breed. Brindle, Brown and white, Red, Red and white, Black and white, Black, Black with brown dorsal, Belted black and white, baldy, grey lol the list is endless  ill find a pic of a calf and show you guys.
> 
> Ok pic is of miniture belted variety at 10 months old  Youngest pic i can find at the moment... ill keep searching. and my wifey in the pic. This was years ago :S



How can i get one? Are they expensive? If they cost less than my lawn getting mowed fortnightly plus a side of beef then i want one!

For real, are they regularly available? And how much?


----------



## Beard (Jan 27, 2012)

I want a pet miniature person but i hear its frowned upon.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Beard said:


> I want a pet miniature person but i hear its frowned upon.




Bahaahahahaha! My hubby wants one too...


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

Were they brought about the same way as dexters were by the Angus breeders
Short History Lesson in Miniture Dexters
Due to constant line breeding (otherwise known as inbreeding) a small proportion of calves were small and had terrible growth rates, the Angus breeders Association as clever as they are (McAngus burger) decided that instead of euthanising which was the common practise at the time that they would try breeding two minis and see what happened. 3 years later a small (but not as small as they are now ) cow gave birth to an even smaller calf. 
Wala a new breed is born but lessons not learnt.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> How can i get one? Are they expensive? If they cost less than my lawn getting mowed fortnightly plus a side of beef then i want one!
> 
> For real, are they regularly available? And how much?



Gordo, we have them readily available usually :S depending on size and colour, sex and whether they are polled or not they vary from 330 - 1800.



Wrightpython said:


> Were they brought about the same way as dexters were by the Angus breeders
> Short History Lesson in Miniture Dexters
> Due to constant line breeding (otherwise known as inbreeding) a small proportion of calves were small and had terrible growth rates, the Angus breeders Association as clever as they are (McAngus burger) decided that instead of euthanising which was the common practise at the time that they would try breeding two minis and see what happened. 3 years later a small (but not as small as they are now ) cow gave birth to an even smaller calf.
> Wala a new breed is born but lessons not learnt.



Originally same as all minitures, yes they are bred down from runts, or smaller genetics. Breeding smaller does have some complilcations, such as joint issues, the cattle i retain i have bred this out of. I have chosen to keep mini's with and with out horns as they display solid and good conformation, where as some breeders will sell off anything with horns cheap and keep polled cattle with crap posture. I refuse to breed problem genetics there for i only keep good solid animals.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Gordo, we have them readily available usually :S depending on size and colour, sex and whether they are polled or not they vary from 330 - 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally same as all minitures, yes they are bred down from runts, or smaller genetics. Breeding smaller does have some complilcations, such as joint issues, the cattle i retain i have bred this out of. I have chosen to keep mini's with and with out horns as they display solid and good conformation, where as some breeders will sell off anything with horns cheap and keep polled cattle with crap posture. I refuse to breed problem genetics there for i only keep good solid animals.



cheers ive always loved the fact it looks like someone had a cow that got chopped in half and decided to sew a different middle back in. How did they get the stripe any ideas on the ancestry.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Gordo, we have them readily available usually :S depending on size and colour, sex and whether they are polled or not they vary from 330 - 1800.



So how could i get one? And how big is a calf? Could it fit in a dog box?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

I can see you now Gordo, tucking into a miniature steak : )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry Poggle, but could please explain the term polled to me?



waruikazi said:


> So how could i get one? And how big is a calf? Could it fit in a dog box?




hahahaaha, cant wait to see the pics of you and your mini cow


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

What newto said, also can you post pics of you in a uniform.............................oops! Wrong thread, my bad : )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 27, 2012)

*Polled livestock are livestock without horns, of species that normally have them. The term refers both to breeds or strains which are naturally polled through selective breeding and also to naturally horned animals which have been dehorned.[SUP][1][/SUP] Natural polling occurs in cattle, yaks, water buffalo and goats, and in these it affects both sexes equally; however in sheep both sexes may be horned, both polled, or only the females polled.*


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I can see you now Gordo, tucking into a miniature steak : )



Well i was actually going to buy a goat but i got talked out of them because they eat everything and apparently sheep don't do well in the humidity... This will be a great end of year feast!

Poggle do you mind that i'm going to eat it?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

Goats do eat everything but they are yummy. Have you got enough grass to keep it happy?
Must have a big yard.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Goats do eat everything but they are yummy. Have you got enough grass to keep it happy?
> Must have a big yard.



Yeah more than big enough for one animal. Two would be pusing it.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2012)

i would have no dramas with someone eating it, as that is the purpose for the bulls which are steered. I would be able to fit a calf in a dog box suited to worker dogs i would imagine.

Have got some calves due, so will head out to big property and check if there would be some thing suitable.


----------



## davobmx (Jan 27, 2012)

A teacup pig is incredibly similar to those normal pigs. STRANGE


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 1, 2012)

tea cup pig maybe??


----------



## MathewB (Feb 1, 2012)

I suggested that before, no one noticed :cry: haha


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2012)

get a mini dachund


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Feb 7, 2012)

I`ve got four Miniture Pinscures. ( little dobermans )..
sorta.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2012)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> I`ve got four Miniture Pinscures. ( little dobermans )..
> sorta.



CUTE.... i have 6 minature border collies at the moment...... PUPPIES!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 8, 2012)

Breed History - Dexter Cattle Society


----------



## repti (Feb 8, 2012)

I am growing a miniature version of my partner - You can see him in just under 3 months when he makes the grand entrance into the world. (pretty sure i won't be looking so miniature for much longer!)


----------



## Poggle (Feb 8, 2012)

repti said:


> I am growing a miniature version of my partner - You can see him in just under 3 months when he makes the grand entrance into the world. (pretty sure i won't be looking so miniature for much longer!)



hehe i am the same in about 4-5 weeks


----------



## repti (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha congrats!


----------



## Poggle (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks same to u


----------



## Australis (Feb 9, 2012)

Likes beards 


(☺_☺)
\||/


----------



## Globe (Feb 11, 2012)

This one obviously just a joke.


----------



## DeadCricket (Feb 19, 2012)

http://4yous.info/discovered-the-mi...lanet/?fb_ref=AL2FB&fb_source=profile_oneline


----------

